# Steelhead in the Black River



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Is there Steelhead in the Black river??? Some people tell me there is and others tell me there isnt If so can you please tell me where they are located at


Thanks in Advance KFM


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Steelhead are in ANY stream that runs into the lake. The numbers in each depends on stocking (or how close to stocked streams) and flow.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Thought The Black River Was Too Polluted To Hold Steelies Or Wallys?


----------



## BigCodyDiesal (Feb 22, 2005)

There are many in the Black River. Try around the ford at Cascade Park and under the 57 bridge. I caught two so far over the past year. And no, the river isn't at polluted as you think.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

KFM
It is easy to find them.
Take your rod loaded with some stout line. A few Bobbers and small jig heads and a couple doz. maggots.
Toss it out there and they will take it if they hungry.
There are plenty of them in Black River, Beaver Creek and over by the power house at Miller Road.
Vermillion River and farther east also.
If it connects to the lake it will hold steelies


----------

